# Concrete coop base OK?



## Chicksinpa (Apr 10, 2016)

I wondered if we should renovate our coop and yard, which would involve completely redoing the wire, adding an apron, replacing rotten wood OR install a new coop on an old cement silo base. I am not sure how to anchor the structure to the concrete, but I love the idea that nothing would be able to dig its way in


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you live in the south it's a great idea. If you live up north where it gets very cold stall mats should be put down to isolate the birds from the cold cement.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Cement floor is great-covered with shavings it seems easy to clean and protect from varmints. You can buy bolts that go into cement. I think you have to drill guiding holes first. But then you can bolt a coop to it.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

We built a coop run combo on a portion of our driveway then filled it with sand in the run portion. I love that I don't have to worry about digging predators. Works for us


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a pen that's almost predator proof . It's made out of hardware cloth, and the floor is hardware cloth on dirt. No way in. It had also been rat proof for a time. It might still be. I just haven't been watching. As for my coop/shed doors, a rat chewed the edge of a door off and what I need to do is put metal edging on the doors. Another thing on the to-do list.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I have a pen that's almost predator proof . It's made out of hardware cloth, and the floor is hardware cloth on dirt. No way in. It had also been rat proof for a time. It might still be. I just haven't been watching. As for my coop/shed doors, a rat chewed the edge of a door off and what I need to do is put metal edging on the doors. Another thing on the to-do list.


Here's what you need, and rats love cheese. Set the traps out after birds are locked up for the night. Remove traps before letting birds out in the morning.


----------

